

Review my project – Interestin - talhof8
http://blog.interestin.co/post/89058218638/experiment-interestin

======
joeconway
As an aside, it honestly confuses me why the vast majority of company blogs
don't have an actual link to their home page, but instead prefer to have the
header link to their blog subdomain.

~~~
nilkn
This is a huge pet peeve of mine, but at least in this case there is a link to
the actual home page in the first sentence of the blog post.

The real problem, which happens shockingly often, is when a blog post doesn't
obviously link to the main site anywhere -- or otherwise buries the link deep
into the post -- and neither does the blog.

------
mbenjaminsmith
1\. The first part makes me think you're solving the problem of "long form"
comments -- providing better tools for writing in depth responses to things.
On more careful reading it sounds like you're _not_ doing that. I left unsure
of what the project really is.

2\. We're NSA proof! No you're not. Being "just anonymous" is really more than
enough and overstating -- and then contradicting -- the actual level of
anonymity you provide is counterproductive if you're trying to build trust.

3\. Get rid of the lorem ipsum. That section confused me most of all. We need
examples to understand the product.

------
intull
You can learn a LOT from HN itself.

HN is heavily moderated and the best part is a lot of people collectively do
it and everyone accepts it. That's how the quality is maintained. You need to
enforce this from the beginning. Quora did it and has quality. Yahoo! Answers
didn't, and doesn't have that professionalism that Quora has. Also, HN has
quite a complex rating algo in place for upvotes. You might want to be
inspired with that too.

Are you planning to give rating to users based on a voting strategy? It
usually attracts people to be more interactive and get more visibility on a
platform.

From my own experiences in managing a community/platform, concentrate more on
the quality and quantity will increase gradually. Getting a lot of people
joining initially itself can open roads for destruction in the future, which
you might not be able to see now.

~~~
talhof8
Thanks you so much!

As for the ratings - users get karma (a la HN) for each upvote they get. There
isn't any user-rating algorithm behind it, but I plan to do it in the future.
Thanks again!

------
eglover
I don't understand how this is unique over the hundreds of blogging and quite
frankly opinion article platforms out there. They all moderate, I think
controlling how people respond and communicate is a much more difficult
process than you might think.

~~~
talhof8
It's not meant to be a blogging platform, mainly because we don't need another
one. It's all about content, and so I agree it is a HUGE challenge, and
definitely one of my biggest concerns. I don't really have an answer for that,
except moderation. I guess we'll have to see how it grows.

~~~
eglover
Wait a second. Now I'm lost, what is this exactly?

------
not_kurt_godel
You want the honest truth? Absolutely awful. Not a hint of originality,
creativity, or authenticity. Your "Lorem Ipsum" examples scream dishonesty and
fakeness. You can't even be bothered to use your own platform a single time to
demonstrate how it's actually meant to be used. You built a CMS and are now
asking quality contributors to just drop in content without any compelling
reason to do so whatsoever other than "I coded this".

------
bcsmith
"I’d like to invite you to join to something called Interestin."

You have a typo in the first sentence. Kind of tough to read much further when
that happens...

------
kumarishan
The problem you are trying to solve seems very real. But not sure if the
solution is right. I dont find it much different or novel than many other
similar platforms.

------
franciscomello
I like the idea of a place where one can express opinions. Kind of a hub for
op-ed pieces about any topic. I myself miss some platform to express my
opinions about some services, industries, countries, etc. How are you going to
organize topics and relevance?

------
Kiro
Seems promising! This is a problem I've been trying to solve as well and have
had some ideas but nothing substantial, so I definitely think there's a gap in
the market.

Looking forward to the beta.

~~~
talhof8
Thanks, Kiro!

------
berberous
I like the idea but dislike the name. It's hard for me to pronounce. My brain
kind of get's stuck between 'interest in' and "interestin'"

~~~
talhof8
Thanks, I'll think of something better (open to suggestions).

~~~
mladenkovacevic
Some keywords to perhaps start your brainstorm:

Debate

Retort

Opine

Topical

Quibble

Squabble

Fence (as in "what side of the fence are you on" or the sport of fencing)

Argueable

Rebuttal

~~~
not_kurt_godel
We've found him. The man who is responsible for all Web 1.5 domain names
(including the subsequently-removed vowels).

------
vijayaggarwal
> Please keep in mind that we will be able to link the content back to your
> account, in cases of spam, harassment and such.

And on _request_ by The NSA.

~~~
talhof8
It is indeed problematic. You don't have to use your full name though
(usernames-only are allowed too). Thanks!

------
talmir
Its an interesting idea.

However, I would replace the pictures with better screenshots. When I scrolled
down I, at first, thought my browser was fouling up

~~~
talhof8
Thanks, will do.

------
grimtrigger
Why do I need to be invited? Why can't I just sign up

~~~
amalantony06
I can think of the following reasons:

* The product might not be ready yet, OP probably wants to gauge the community opinion before spending precious time on building his project.

* OP might not want to overload his server, in case this goes viral.

~~~
not_kurt_godel
> in case this goes viral

It won't.

------
jp1989
Promising - I think it fits a nice gap. I never really know how/where to voice
my opinions on current affairs etc, so would look forward to this.

~~~
talhof8
Thank you, jp1989!

------
joelthelion
What's the difference with reddit?

------
adambratt
What advantages does this provide over something like Branch.com?

~~~
talhof8
Interestin mostly focuses on user-generated opinion articles and the
conversations grow around those articles (in the form of comments and response
articles). I think it offers a less-artificial, more natural way of
conversing.

------
thebiglebrewski
Great blog post, where's the actual product?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
[http://www.interestin.co/](http://www.interestin.co/)

~~~
Jean-Philipe
So this is another thing I don't get. Why don't startups just open their
product up for everybody right away? Are they afraid users might come by the
millions and crash their servers, because their product is too much awesome to
be let unprotected in the internets? Getting users onboard is hard, you should
actually want them to come and use your product.

